# [NAR] 1:39.02 6x6 Mean - Kevin Hays



## GenTheThief (Mar 12, 2017)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2081&cat=5&rnd=2
Congratulations, Kevin!

E: Video!


----------

